# ICS Vector Icons (Illustrator CS5)



## semperandroid (Jun 28, 2011)

For those of you who prefer to work with vector files, I have taken the initial batch of Ice Cream Sandwich icons and converted them to vector formats using Illustrator CS5. This represents the first batch with more to come. There are 36 icons in this batch.

ICS Vector Icons


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

nice start man, keep it up


----------

